# Cool-Aid Storage?



## Mr_Dove (Jun 4, 2005)

anyone ever seen a little plastic tupper-ware type container for storing cool-aid packs?  I'm really tired of having them just floating around in a drawer.

Other ingenius methods of storing the packets is also welcome.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 4, 2005)

I keep mine in a zip-lock bag. Not ingenious, but it works. I used to just keep them in a plastic container but I got tired of always trying to find room for it. With the bag, it lays flat in a drawer.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

You could go to the dollar store, or somewhere like that, and get a recipe box, or that size, that is decorative.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 4, 2005)

In the days before Zip-Lock bags and specialized Tupperware Cool-Aid storage containers - Mom had a couple of methods that I remember. One was called a rubber band - she would wrap a rubber band around several packs and toss them in the drawer. The other was the little box that berries came in ... like what a pint of strawberries came in. She just washed and dried them and then stacked the Cool-Aid packs in them and put them on the shelf in the cabinet.


----------

